# مرشح قبطي يصلي العيد مع المسلمين بأسيوط



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرشح قبطي يصلي العيد مع المسلمين بأسيوط 

** قبطي** قبطي** قبطي** قبطي** قبطي** قبطي*
* 





 
 
                 ناصر فخري اسحق مرشح قائمة الغد بمحافظة أسيوط لمجلس الشعب    



 11/6/2011 5:31:00 PM
أسيوط - مصطفي أمير  
قام ناصر فخري اسحق مرشح  قائمة الغد بمحافظة أسيوط لمجلس الشعب، بالذهاب  الى ساحة المنفذ بالمحافظة  بصحبة قائمة الحزب من المسلمين حيث أدى معهم  صلاة العيد.
وصرح أبو  الغيط محمد علي أمين اعلام حزب الغد بأسيوط، أن  هذا التوجه من قبل ناصر  فخري، لاقى ترحيباً كبيراً من قيادات المحافظة  والمصلين، تفعيلاً لدور  الوحدة الوطنية بين المسلمين والأقباط ، ولكسب ثقة  المواطنين وتفعيل دعايته الانتخابية. 

وأضاف أمين إعلام الحزب، إنهم فور الانتهاء من صلاة وخطبة العيد، قاموا   بالذهاب إلي قرية " العزية " بمدينة منفلوط والذي يقطنها أكثر من 90% من   اقباط المركز لتقديم التهنئة لهم بعيد الأضحي، وإشعارهم أن اعياد المسلمين   والأقباط واحدة ، وانها أعياد كل المصريين ولا فرق في ذلك  بين مسلم   ومسيحي.
وأكد أن حزب الغد بأسيوط سيواصل جولاته ومؤتمراته، متبعاً نهج الوحدة الوطنية في كافة القري والمراكز.

http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Politics/2011/november/6/4570390.aspx
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

> * تفعيلاً لدور  الوحدة الوطنية بين المسلمين والأقباط ،*


اكيد يقصدوا الوحده الاونطه
 اللي بقي صعب يضحكوا بيها علي العيال دلوقت
بس والله لو اتنطتوا زي القرود
مستحيل هايرضوا عنكم ابدا
لانكم ببساطه كافره بالنسبه ليهم

ربنا يهدي


----------



## esambraveheart (6 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *حيث أدى معهم صلاة العيد.**http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Politics/2011/november/6/4570390.aspx*​​​​



*منافق كلب رخيص و علي استعداد للسجود حتي لابليس في سبيل نجاحه في الانتخابات .*
*امثال هذا الكلب المنافق هم عار علي المسيحية و المسيحيين*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2011)

وجهات نظر
ههههههههه
--------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ايييييييييييييييه دااااااااااااااااا مش للدرجة دي يعني بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## rania79 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

وياترى اتوضاء قبل ميروح؟
عالم تغيظ بصراحة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*وهو فاكر كده ان المسلمين هيحترموه !!*


----------



## esambraveheart (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو فاكر كده ان المسلمين هيحترموه !!*


*هايدوسوه بالجزم ..زى ما عملوا في المنافق عديم المبادئ ساويرس*​​​​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2011)

البلد كلها عاوزه ولعه بجاز 
مش السلفيين والاخوان بس
ياخوفى وانا رايح انتخب ملاقيش قدامى غير الاشكال دى


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> غير الاشكال دى



*معاك حق ..فالي جانب انعدام مبادئه و عدم احترامه لذاته و عقيدته ..*
*فهو عامل زى شوال البطاطس *
*و انا شخصيا مش علي استعداد اعطي صوتي لشوال او قفص منافق و يفتقر لابسط مبادئ احترام الذات *​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*غريبه جد. يعني مرة يطلع قبطي يقول راح يطبق الشريعة وقبطي يروح يصلي صلاة العيد. حرام ظلموا الاقباط معهم. كل هاد علشان الانتخابات، هما مش عارفين انه حتى لو ركعولهم ما راح ينتخبوهم. 
*


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *معاك حق ..فالي جانب انعدام مبادئه و عدم احترامه لذاته و عقيدته ..*
> *فهو عامل زى شوال البطاطس *
> *و انا شخصيا مش علي استعداد اعطي صوتي لشوال او قفص منافق و يفتقر لابسط مبادئ احترام الذات *​


ميخصنيش شكله فى شئ 
بس ده منافق بيدور على الكرسي 
والتانى  فلول ومعملش حاجة كنائب على مدار 30 سنه 
والتالت ابن مرتضى منصور وميهموش غير نفسه 
والباقى  معنديش فكره عنهم 
بس فيهم واحد مهزء ساب كل رموز الدنيا واختار رمز البايب


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> *غريبه جد. يعني مرة يطلع قبطي يقول راح يطبق الشريعة وقبطي يروح يصلي صلاة العيد. حرام ظلموا الاقباط معهم. كل هاد علشان الانتخابات، هما مش عارفين انه حتى لو ركعولهم ما راح ينتخبوهم. *


*ان كان يهوذا باع المسيح بثلاثين من الفضه*
*فامثال هذا علي استعداد لان يبيعون المسيح و المسيحية و المسيحيين بثلاثين صوت .*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيه مسيحيين الآن عاوزين يفتتوا الأصوات
زى اللى عاوز يبقى ريس جمهوريه
ويطبق الحد والشريعه
( مجلس الشعب والشوره القادم = صفر )

عمــــــــــــــار يا مصـــــــــــــر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يريح نفسه مهما اتحكلهم

برده مش هيكسبوك 

اصل الناس دى مش مسمدية افعالها من فكر من ثقافة ممكن تغيرها

ده من دين مبيحترمش اى حد براه

شكرا للخبر استاذ نهيسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*السياسة مليئة بالقاذورات ولا مبادئ فيها ... لذا ينبغى فصل الدين عن السياسة*


----------



## TELLER (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هل المسلمين الذين يذهبون الى الكتدرائية فى عيد الميلاد  منافقون !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> هل المسلمين الذين يذهبون الى الكتدرائية فى عيد الميلاد  منافقون !!!



*انهم ليسوا ذاهبين للصلاة ..... بل للمجاملة ..... وهناك فرق طبعا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*وللعلم فأن حزب الغد متحالف مع حزب العدالة الأخوانى .... وحزب الكرامة ايضا متحالف مع العدالة الأخوانى ... رغم أن مؤسسه قبطى مسيحى .... لكنها الكيكة ... والهبش منها لا يخضع لأى قانون أخلاقى*


----------



## TELLER (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انهم ليسوا ذاهبين للصلاة ..... بل للمجاملة ..... وهناك فرق طبعا*


 

وهل هو ادى الصلاة بالفعل
ام ذهب وحضر فقط ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> وهل هو ادى الصلاة بالفعل
> ام ذهب وحضر فقط ؟



*الموضوع بيقول أنه أدى صلاة العيد مع المسلمين*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا عار عليك وعرفك بانك لم تنجح لانك لجات الى الناس ولم تلجا الى الرب


----------



## TELLER (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الموضوع بيقول أنه أدى صلاة العيد مع المسلمين*


 

هى بالنسبة له ليست صلاة
ولكنها مظهر للمودة  لم يجبره احد عليه -- فله الشكر

وكذلك من يذهبون الى الكتدرائية  لا تعنيهم الطقوس التى تحدث ولكنه مظهر للمودة كذلك


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> هى بالنسبة له ليست صلاة
> ولكنها مظهر للمودة  لم يجبره احد عليه -- فله الشكر
> 
> وكذلك من يذهبون الى الكتدرائية  لا تعنيهم الطقوس التى تحدث ولكنه مظهر للمودة كذلك



*بيقول الخبر: أدى الصلاة .... فهل حضرتك دخلت فى ضميره وعرفت هو بيقصد ايه ولهذا بتتكلم نيابة عنه ... ؟؟ هذه امور انتخابية حقيرة ... فقط لا غير*


----------



## TELLER (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيقول الخبر: أدى الصلاة .... فهل حضرتك دخلت فى ضميره وعرفت هو بيقصد ايه ولهذا بتتكلم نيابة عنه ... ؟؟ هذه امور انتخابية حقيرة ... فقط لا غير*


 

سواء بغرض انتخابات او غيره فهو يشكر على مودته

واذا لم تكن بغرض المودة فما معنى ان يصلى مسيحى صلاة المسلمين ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> سواء بغرض انتخابات او غيره فهو يشكر على مودته
> 
> واذا لم تكن بغرض المودة فما معنى ان يصلى مسيحى صلاة المسلمين ؟



*بيضحك على الغلابة عشان ينتخبوه ..... لأن ليه الموده ماظهرتش إلا فى الانتخابات .... على العموم ده أسمه رياء .... أنت موافق عليه أنت حر ... *


----------



## TELLER (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيضحك على الغلابة عشان ينتخبوه ..... لأن ليه الموده ماظهرتش إلا فى الانتخابات .... على العموم ده أسمه رياء .... أنت موافق عليه أنت حر ... *


 
الناس بتنتخب من يخدمهم  ويهتم بمشاكلهم 
وليس من يذهب ويصلى العيد


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ده انسان بلا مبادئ
كيف يثقوا فيه ويعطوه اصواتهم
عموما كويس انو وضح مبادئه*


----------



## grges monir (7 نوفمبر 2011)

راجل مؤمن يا جماعة
يؤمن بمبدا التقية الاسلامية
احيى ايمانة فى سبيل اللة ههههههههه


----------



## كوك (7 نوفمبر 2011)

_*مش عندى تعليق غير النهارده هيصلى بكره هيكون مسلم علشان يترشح *_
* السلطه هتعميهم *
_*شكراا على الخبر *_​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*قمه النفاق*​


----------



## as-alasuwte (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحة لم احتمل قراءة باقى المشاركات بعد الخبر 

لان فى هجوم شديد على المرشح

لابد وان تضعوا فى الحسبان ان هذا الخبر مضاف الية حبة بهارات بتاعة الصحافة

الراجل ببساطة راح بقدم تهنئة بالعيد 

للمسلمين المعتدلين​


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2011)

as-alasuwte قال:


> بصراحة لم احتمل قراءة باقى المشاركات بعد الخبر
> 
> لان فى هجوم شديد على المرشح
> 
> ...


هل المقال يقول تهنئة فقط زميلى ام انة يصلى العيد
لو كان المقال صحيحا فهجومنا علية منطقى جدا لانة نفاق وكذب الا اذا كان يرغب ان يكون مسلما ولذلك لايحسب عللينا ان يقوم مسيحى بصلاة عيد لاتخصة
اذا رايت العكس ان مسلم مرشح  راح كنيسة وقام بتادية شعائر المسيحين فى عيدهم لتهنئتهم ماذا يكون موقفك
هناك فرق بين االتهنئة والمحبة وبين النفاق والمغالاة فى الامور بصورة بلهاء


----------



## ICE IDG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ألحكاية مش اكتر من دعاية سياسية لأجل الانتخابات
عجيب امر هذا الرجل
يؤدى صلاة لا يعرف حتى الى اين هى ذاهبة لأجل منصب ارضى (وياريتة لو كان منصب اصلا)
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يُغلق بسبب تحول الموضوع لنقاشات سياسية بعيدة تخصص منتدى الكنيسة


----------

